# best filter for cherry shrimp?



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first post so im not sure if im doing it right... But anyway, Im in the process of setting up my first shrimp tank and don't know what filtration to use. Alot of sites say either a sponge filter or a powerfilter with a sponge on the intake, but they don't say which is better, just this or that. Well the tank is going to be 10 gallons and i want alot of moss. However it is also going to be in my room where noise could be an issue if the filter is too loud. I heard sponge filters are loud, are they much louder then airstones? Also, will a sponge filter give enough water movement for moss? Any imput would really help. Thanks!


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's my personal experience:

20L with PFS with lots of java moss, stocked with around 150 or so RCS of all ages and some cories. I started with a HOB with a Fluval edge filter. It worked ok for couple of days then the filter clogs and stops the flow until you clean it. It got to be a hassle because in my experience once the foam gets collapsed like that it's hard to get it back into it's original capacity. I then ordered and placed a pair of foam filters in the tank. The foam filters are slightly more noise than the HOB was, but not enough for it to be an issue for me. The water stays just as clear if not more-so than with the HOB. Mostly I think it's going to come down to personal preference. If you get a decent air pump, all you'll hear are the bubbles in the draft tubes.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

For a small tank like your 10 gal, an AquaClear 30 would probably be as good as any, with a fine mesh pre-filter placed on your intake to protect the shrimp.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree with using an AquaClear. Thats what I use on my shrimp tanks. It is very quiet. I took an AquaClear sponge and drilled a hole down the middle then stuck it on the end of the filter intake. Works great and does not reduce the flow at all.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I really Like AC HOBs and have three of them in use on a 20H (AC70) and 2 10Gs (both AC 20 minis). "Loud" is a relative term, Mac from Mass... "Bubbling" is relaxing to a lot of folks, but buzzing or humming generally isn't.

If you are going to expect baby shrimp (and who doesn't want them), I'd get a larger sponge filter and use a really good air pump instead. I have a 20G size sponge filter on my new Ebi (7.9G) and I have a quiet, variable output air pump driving it. Super clean water and my shrimpies crawl all over the filter foraging safely. I've got about $17 invested in the combo. ISTA 20G sponge (~$5 + shipping) and a decently adjustable air pump would be my recommendation.... very quiet, very safe and very efficient.


----------



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

I have an Aquaclear 30 on my 15g with a sponge filter on the intake to keep anything down to "fry size" or smaller from going into the filter.

This is also the quietest HOB filter I've ever used!


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey thanks for all of the replies ive been busy and couldnt check back here. Do you know if aquaclear makes sponges specifically for the filter intake. Im just no good at modifying things.


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

And bandit1200, did the cories bother the shrimp? I read that if you want to have a healthy breeding colony you need to have only shrimp, no fish.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

They seem to ignore each other completely. The only time I really see them interact is when I drop in some algae wafers, and even then it's only everyone trying to push the snails out of the way. I started with 5 pairs of RCS and am probably close to 150 by now along with 6 cories in a 20L.


----------



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

mmccarthy781 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post so im not sure if im doing it right... But anyway, Im in the process of setting up my first shrimp tank and don't know what filtration to use. Alot of sites say either a sponge filter or a powerfilter with a sponge on the intake, but they don't say which is better, just this or that. Well the tank is going to be 10 gallons and i want alot of moss. However it is also going to be in my room where noise could be an issue if the filter is too loud. I heard sponge filters are loud, are they much louder then airstones? Also, will a sponge filter give enough water movement for moss? Any imput would really help. Thanks!


nothing works better than sponge filter. it's cheap, loud-less (get a high quality air pump) and almost maintenance free! And no shrimps would ever get trapped or stuck.

disvegas,


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a HOB filter on my 10g RCS/CRS tank. Fluval makes a black sponge filter that fits perfectly over the intake tube of my HOB. It already has the hole on the middle. 

Before I got the sponge cover I used a piece of panty hose over the intake. I tied it with thread, but zip ties work also.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive had pretty much every type of filter there is. Canisters are probably the most effiecient and deffinately the best for bio-filtration. However I recently got a penguin 350 for my 20G and I have a lot of good things to say about it. There is actually very little bypass (unless the flow gets backed up) and puts out good current and oxygenates the hell outta the water.

I bought some aftermarket SC5 filters and they seem to do a good job. Only cons being its kinda noisy, both the water and the pump. And the bio-wheels are probably kinda meh when it comes to biological filtration.


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks for all of your imput, ive decided to go with the Oxygen Plus Bio-Filter 3 from Drs. foster and smith. On a sidenote, does anyone know where to get aquarium moss such as java starry and weeping moss?


----------

